# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Geography test

## Maciamo

Here is a wonderful little website to test your basic knowledge of geography (just finding the named country on a contient map).

Please try the following test and see for which continent you perform the best :

Africa (max 162 points)
Middle-East (max 87 points)
Europe (max 111 points)
Asia (max 87 points)
Central America (max 42 points)
South America (max 39 points)

and optionally :

The 50 states of the USA (max 150 points)

----------


## TheKansaiKid

world has changed a lot since high school geography I think I missed any country ending in "stan"

----------


## Mal

Scored flawlessly on every one except for Africa which I bombed horribly. Which is kind of funny because I know where Equatorial New Guinea is, but for the life of my I couldn't remember where the hell Sudan was. (For people who don't know its one of the LARGEST countries in Africa). 




> world has changed a lot since high school geography I think I missed any country ending in "stan"


C'mon, we're either at war with, occupying, allied with, or imposing sanctions on every single country in the world that ends with -stan.  :Poh: 

Ok maybe not that bad, but doesn't it freaking seem like it?  :Embarrassment: 

But yeah, I think this is a test you'd do better on if you had taken geography classes recently. Thats why Africa murdered me, the continent changed somewhat from when I learned geography and I haven't kept up with it in the news. Inversely I know exactly where every eastern european country is because I follow the news comming out of there religiously. 

Most humbling moment - 

I took the 50 states quiz and clicked on Maryland instead of Delaware  :Sad:  But I think its forgivable since honestly, can *anyone* tell them apart by anything other than the smell?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Maciamo

I got everything right, except for the US where I still confuse Arkansas and Oklahoma, and Wisconsin and Minnesota.




> world has changed a lot since high school geography I think I missed any country ending in "stan"


I answered all very automatically, but I had to actually think (like 1.5 seconds) so as not to confuse Kyrgystan with Tajikistan, and Uzbekistan with Turkmenistan. The trick to remember is that Turkmenistan is the closest to Turkey, and Tajikistan is the strangely shaped one just north of Afghanistan and Pakistan (so I didn't mistake).

----------


## TheKansaiKid

but can you change a chaincase on a 1998 RMK 700?  :Wink:

----------


## Maciamo

> but can you change a chaincase on a 1998 RMK 700?


Not a clue what you are talking about.  :Bluush:

----------


## Maciamo

Here is another geography test (available in English, German, Dutch, French and Spanish). This test is more difficult than just finding countries on a map, and probably more representative of a good European secondary school level. I got an average score of 78.6 %.

It tests your knowledge of the world, the regions, core geographic knowledge, skills and European knowledge. I got a score of 85 to 89% in all categories except for the regions where I got a low 45%.

Please try it !

NB : If you have a pop-killer, disable it or press the "Ctrl" key when choosing one of the 5 categories and to get your results for each.

--------

You can also take this short quiz (only 2 pages), which is quite tough, but I managed to score 76.

----------


## Dutch Baka

i had 95 with europe... i just keep making mistakes with the albanie area...

funny, but also stupid haha

----------


## Brooker

I've been looking for geography quizes online, but haven't have much luck, so thanks Maciamo! Just spent a lot of time while at work taking those quizes, so here are the results...

Africa, 119/162 = 73%
Asia, 83/87 = 95%
Australia, 21/24 = 88%
Canada, 37/39 = 95%
Caribbean, 26/66 = 39% Took a hit there. Who knows all those islands!?
Central America, 40/42 = 95%
Europe, 100/111 = 90%
Middle East, 80/87 = 92%
Oceana, 53/96 = 55%
South America, 38/39 = 97%
America, 149/150 = 99%
World, 33/33 = 100%

I didn't even bother to do the China one, because I don't think I know a single province of China. So, my best were: World, America, and South America, and my worst were: Caribbean, Oceana, and Africa. My overall score was 83%, but those island countries really hurt my score.

----------


## jamosaka

Hmm, didn't do too great on the countries test:

Europe - 89/111
Asia - 72/87
Central America - 30/42
S America - 34/39
M East - 74/87
Africa - 102/162

I found Central America the hardest.

Got 79.8% on the European Geography test - some interesting questions on that one.

----------


## Maciamo

> I didn't even bother to do the China one, because I don't think I know a single province of China.


I didn't see that quizz at first. Did it now and got 68/93 (73%). The easy ones are Beijing, Heibei, Shanghai, Fujian, Guangzhou, Guangxi, Yunnan, Sichuan, Tibet, Xinjiang, Inner Mongolia, Chonqqing, Jilin and Heilongjian. The other it was luck or trying to remember them on the spot when I clicked on the wrong ones.




> Caribbean, 26/66 = 39% Took a hit there. Who knows all those islands!?


I admit that this is a tough one, but shouldn't be so difficult if you have played the game "Pirates (Gold)" on your PC about 10 years ago.  :Smiling:  I got confused in the north-east corner (Anguila, St Martin, Montserrat, St Kitts & Nevis, Antigua, Barbuda). I don't know why they separated Antigua & Barbuda, or the Duch Antilles (Bonaire, Curacao, Aruba), as it's the same political entity. So I got 47/66 at first, retook it and got all right.

----------

